

Klipper:News consumption app which summarizes content - snapoutofit
http://klipperapp.com

======
vishalchandra
I do not like the shade of blue. Though, works like killer. Good stuff!

~~~
snapoutofit
Thanks, we have had quite a lot of feedback on the blue! :D, hope the color
does not take away from the summaries.

------
DudeKumar
Very neatly done and surprisingly accurate !! Loved the Api !!

~~~
snapoutofit
Thanks!

